# Drop outs



## FNG (20 Sep 2005)

Just wondering what could be so bad to make ppl drop out.......I'm totally looking forward to the challenge, But i've talked to a women the other day who's son droped out but she never told me why....I understand that it's not for everybody and all i want to do is be a member of the canadian armed forces......can anyone give me some reasons why people leave so i can work to overcome those mistakes and not spend the rest of my life in regret.......thx!


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17000.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34712.15.html

should help you understand why people Cease Training.


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> can anyone give me some reasons why people leave


weakness, cowardice, lack of willpower, laziness, spineless-ness, idleness, lack of self-discipline, lack of drive, absence of intestinal fortitude, and the rare legitimate reason (eg. family problems).


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (20 Sep 2005)

for every  reason you can think of staying, some one on your course will come up with more reason for leaving. 
biggest reason for dropping out of basic, is that they are not prepared for they were to undertake , or find out the army is not for them and just plain want out.

some cannot do the simple things like drill and fail the test PO Checks and they are gone.

some just give up, cannot take it .

no set reason it just happens, i am sure the DI staff keep stats on reason why  trainees fail, quit. maybe they  will sahre some of the funny  ones with us.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Sep 2005)

And the absolute dumbest reason for quitting ....... because your buddy is giving up and you said you'd stick together. Make sure you've joined for your own reasons, and don't quit for his.


----------



## armyjewelz (21 Sep 2005)

George - Shame on you... You are usually so accurate with your links and search commands but this time you missed one....

This is theonly thread that is truely relevant to this type of question  - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34770.0.html


----------



## George Wallace (21 Sep 2005)

:-[


----------



## NavComm (21 Sep 2005)

I like paracowboy's answer. I saw all of that. I guess it's just not for everybody. Better they realize that and don't waste anyone's time, including their own. The military doesn't need people who would rather be shopping.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (21 Sep 2005)

paracoboy hit the nail on the head.....even if no one would ever admit to any of them when they quit  :dontpanic:


----------



## Glorified Ape (27 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> weakness, cowardice, lack of willpower, laziness, spineless-ness, idleness, lack of self-discipline, lack of drive, absence of intestinal fortitude, and the rare legitimate reason (eg. family problems).



Or maybe they just realized that the CF wasn't for them. I had a sergeant that always said, when we cast aspersions on people who released, that "The CF isn't for everyone. Better they release - both for themselves and for the CF". Most of the people I've known that have released have had no shortage of motivation, willpower, or physical and mental strength, they just realized that the CF wasn't what they wanted. 

There's no shame in recognizing that you made the wrong choice and taking measures to correct that mistake before it costs you a lot of time and misery and, for the CF, money AND time. Some people are weak, yes, but I think many just didn't realize what they were getting into.


----------



## Bull_STR (13 Oct 2005)

Let me see....

In my BMQ platoon we lost a total of 9 men and almost my self.

1- Grandfather was on his deathbed and he wanted to be be there.
3- Decided he could not do it.  The Army lifestyle that is.
1- Was not physically ready and decided to VR instead of putting a strain on the Platoon.
1- Was injured during a PT Run  : Wont go into that one.
1- Was legitematly injured During a Ruck march
1- Just in no way was ever ever going to make it through the first 2 weeks (Narcoleptic, was always sleeping)
1- Failed the PT test Mind you he was 45 yrs old

Myself,  I didnt think the separation from my wife and kids would be so hard on me.  But thanks to my Sergent whom has become my Friend he helped me realize I could make it through BMQ and what ever the CF could throw at me.

Some people are just not right for the CF, whether it is Physically or Mentally.  We as the CF as a whole should never look down on these people but instead should thank them for realizing this long before they push through and then become the SHIT PUMPS that we end up hating.

So I raise a cheer to these people,  Hip Hip Horray.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Oct 2005)

well, thank you gentlemen for setting me straight.


----------



## dearryan (13 Oct 2005)

1- Failed the PT test Mind you he was 45 yrs old

Carefull, thems fightin words.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> 1- Was injured during a PT Run   : Wont go into that one.
> .



No need to, I think the rolly eyes handle that quite nicely!!


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Oct 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> 1- Failed the PT test Mind you he was 45 yrs old
> 
> Carefull, thems fightin words.



Tsk tsk// I know some 45 year old men who could run laps around a cocky 18 year old... I agree... Touchy words


----------



## Jaxson (14 Oct 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk// I know some 45 year old men who could run laps around a cocky 18 year old... I agree... Touchy words



and i know cocky 18 year olds who could run laps around 45 year old men, it goes both ways.


----------



## armyjewelz (14 Oct 2005)

---- DUH----- 

You are good at missing points huh?


----------



## spud (18 Oct 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk// I know some 45 year old men who could run laps around a cocky 18 year old... I agree... Touchy words



Here here! I am in the pipeline now and plan to be running laps around cocky 18 year olds sometime in the new year. I will be 44 then.


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> I am in the pipeline now and plan to be running laps around cocky 18 year olds sometime in the new year.



Go Spud Go!! Good luck to you, show them what you've got!!


----------



## patt (18 Oct 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> Here here! I am in the pipeline now and plan to be running laps around cocky 18 year olds sometime in the new year. I will be 44 then.



my father is 48 smokes and still runs faster then most of the privates hes in charge of, he keeps challengeing me for a run and a ruck sac march, ill show that old man how things are done!  ;D


----------

